# My first LS



## Dahila (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone, Susie, Irishlass, Czmaha, and many others.  I just made the liquid soap and I think it came ok.  I do not want to hack other threads that, why new one:Kitten Love:


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2014)

That looks like it turned out awesome.   I'm going to give it another try this weekend.   Feeling hopeful for batch #5


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks great, Dahila!  I tried liquid castile soap recently, and really messed it up (I know what I did wrong now, just haven't had the courage to try again yet).  It's nice to see some examples of what SHOULD happen.  Congrats on the LS success!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 30, 2014)

Beautiful! :clap:

 IrishLass


----------



## Dahila (Dec 30, 2014)

It is exactly your way Irishlass, thank you for the tutorial I did everything like you said) for the cooking and dilution


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 30, 2014)

You're very welcome! I'm so happy it worked as well for you as it does for me! Be prepared to be hooked now! 


 IrishLass


----------



## Dahila (Dec 30, 2014)

oh I am hooked already,  the problem is I have at least two litres of diluted soap,  it will take ages till I need some.   I should just make a half of that)


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 30, 2014)

You are inspiring me to give it a shot! Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Susie (Dec 30, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 31, 2014)

Lovely job, Dahlia!  :clap:


----------



## KristaY (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks perfect, Dahila! Congrats on your success!


----------



## Dahila (Dec 31, 2014)

Ladies may I have a question?   When I am scenting soap with FO do I need the PS80 too?


----------



## Susie (Dec 31, 2014)

If you get a cloudy layer on top of your soap, then yes, you need PS80.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you Susie,   Happy New Year my dear


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks great! 
I'm ordering KOH tomorrow and will be trying to make LS soon.


----------

